# Galaxy s (sc-02b), NTT Docomo, JAPAN, unlock solution found



## radevilcool (May 7, 2011)

hey ! guys, as i came to know that everyone is looking for the solution of unlocking, Galaxy s (sc-02b), and i think no one has ever found the solution for it, has anyone?????

but i think i had the better solution for it, and i am happy with it, it works great without any problem until now...........

solution is very simple, guys just think upside down, try opposite,....(* ! / i *)

hope , u expert guys there had already figured it out what i am talking about..

yeah ! i mean !!!! i think you should just try locking it with different network......

i think it will be helpful to all,,, any doubt please let me know...........


----------



## tektrix (May 7, 2011)

How did you lock it to some other carrier?


----------



## radevilcool (May 7, 2011)

*no need to root or flash Galaxy s SC-02b to unlock*

you do not need to flash  or root Galaxy s SC-02b to unlock, 
just dial this on. num keypad

 *7465625*638*# 

PERSONALIZATION MENU will appear,

then enter the MNC / NCC number, u like to lock the fone to, 

MNC / NCC means the network code

then on Control Key box just type 8 0s.

hope this will help u , if need further help let me know, .......

i had read another thread by dagentooboy i think they are also having the same problem and the ultimate solution is this.... hey guys if u want try this solution, i know it will work for u too....

and finally i had read another thread by someone who had given the original firmware links and had some problem with identifying the sim card, i think this same solution will work for them too, and if it doesn`t then guys i can give u the next custom firmware that will work , if need help please let me know!!!!

and finally guys if you find it helpful , please kindly do something for my thanks meter , thanks for reading my post


----------



## radevilcool (May 8, 2011)

SC-02B Guys out there please lets share information and findings about this device as user like me who r using the device n r not japanese n have to rely on the information from different models, guys , be kind n share some of your experiences n i also promise to share what i know n my findings.

Sent from my SC-02B using XDA App


----------



## simbahmgn (May 9, 2011)

i'm sorry but what do you mean about "8 0s"?


----------



## tektrix (May 9, 2011)

Man you made my phone alive again , I tried your method and registered my phone to my network without any issue . 

GR888


BTW 8 0s = 00000000

Thanks


----------



## simbahmgn (May 9, 2011)

n mcc/mnc number is?

 i'm sorry


----------



## simbahmgn (May 9, 2011)

it's work    for me

thank's for share . . .


----------



## radevilcool (May 10, 2011)

*mcc/mnc code list*

i m happy that i m able to help u guys!!!  i think i should go more preciously in explaining the unlock procedure, thanks for your comments guys, i will soon post another detailed procedure about unlocking, but for now i would just give you example of network code...........

mcc/mnc code of 

docomo - 44001

softbank - 44020

and if you like to lock your fone to different countries network then here is the working list of mcc/mnc

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mobile_Network_Code 

hope this will help u...... see u guys on my next post,,,,,


----------



## lordrio (May 12, 2011)

So if you lock it to another carrier, can you unlock it or it will be locked to that carrier for good?

If this method work, I'll be eternally grateful to you


----------



## kerol_my (May 12, 2011)

*works!*

ok,i try usse this on sc-02b

then i put mmc/mnc = 50219 (for celcom malaysia)
control key = 00000000

now i can use sms n calling.

now in japan,so cannot test wether mms and internet is working or not.


____________________________


----------



## radevilcool (May 13, 2011)

dear friend lordrio,
actually in a way , you can say, it is the unlocking process, only the difference between this process and other unlocking process is that, in this process u have to put the carrier network code, other process is to disable the network code input on fone.......

and unlike other processes it is not risky, and i have locked my fone to 5 countries network right now..........

so try it , no need to afraid of anything......finally please kindly post your experience after trying, which will encourage others tooo.....


----------



## Airfare (May 14, 2011)

Do i have to repeat the same steps over again if i go back and forth to other countries as well?


----------



## OrangeYoY (May 14, 2011)

what's wrong


----------



## lordrio (May 14, 2011)

It works! omfg. Thank you alot. Call and SMS worked, data transfer not yet, but probably because of I haven't set up the APN.
And it still work with a docomo sim even after I locked it to an another carrier. No need to relock it to docomo or something.

I'm eternally grateful to you  Thanks alot

@kerol_my 
ttp://mfadzil.wordpress.com/2010/04/13/celcom-apn-setting-for-android-device/
for celcom apn
I'm using digi.

@update
data and mms works like a charm


----------



## beensent17 (May 14, 2011)

*sim not recognized*

which firware do I need so the sc-02b can read US T-Mobile sim cards? I tried doing the method above by dialing the number and such but I still can't make phone calls.


----------



## luvefaisal (May 16, 2011)

*original firmware for sc-02b from i9000*

i need to get my sc-02b firmware back i have changed it to i9000 but to no use 
can i get my original firmware back with detail procedure plzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
kindly mail me the steps if any1 around knows
id---- [email protected]
thnks in advance guys


----------



## jj1572 (May 18, 2011)

Worked great on mine thx? Question does this work on other phones as well or is it specific to Samsung?


----------



## radevilcool (May 18, 2011)

dear friend luvefaisal

here is the link for the firmware and the tool to flash your fone......
first download it and there is the procedure details in readme.txt file, 

and my advice to u is that do not *repartition* or input anything in the place written *PIT*, and do  not input anything in the place written *primary boot-loader, secondary boot-loader and recovery *

links :

for firmware

http://tagashira.sakura.ne.jp/sblo_files/tagashira/image/SC02BOMKA5_CFR.rar

for flashing tool

http://tagashira.sakura.ne.jp/sblo_files/tagashira/image/heimdall-suite-1.1.1-win32.rar

if you have any confusion, let me know....

and finally, after trying it please don`t forget to comment back....as it will be help for others tooo......


----------



## radevilcool (May 18, 2011)

Airfare said:


> Do i have to repeat the same steps over again if i go back and forth to other countries as well?

Click to collapse



dear friend airfare,

u no need to repeat the process again and again, one time u lock it then it is ready u just change the sim card, 

thanks


----------



## radevilcool (May 7, 2011)

hey ! guys, as i came to know that everyone is looking for the solution of unlocking, Galaxy s (sc-02b), and i think no one has ever found the solution for it, has anyone?????

but i think i had the better solution for it, and i am happy with it, it works great without any problem until now...........

solution is very simple, guys just think upside down, try opposite,....(* ! / i *)

hope , u expert guys there had already figured it out what i am talking about..

yeah ! i mean !!!! i think you should just try locking it with different network......

i think it will be helpful to all,,, any doubt please let me know...........


----------



## luvefaisal (May 18, 2011)

dear frnd
thanks 4 ur fast reply
i m pretty much confused with decrypted rom and extract it........... as i m not that expert like u
can u give me the link to download decrypted rom and tell me or show me where and how should i extract it in my pc or phone what all items i need to flash to get my original firmware


----------



## adam87 (Jun 3, 2011)

iv done this on my docomo sc-o2b and can use it on softbank and australia's telstra and vodaphone sims.

great work


----------



## dagentooboy (Jun 3, 2011)

WOW this is great news... I will try it when I get home and probably write a guide in the same format as the other guides I have written. Once I am done I am sure it would be helpful if someone could translate it to Japanese. I think I can update the pro app to do this as well... I will let you guys know. Has anyone tried unlocking it after this? does it work?


----------



## neko68k (Jun 7, 2011)

has anyone got this to work with a t-mobile usa sim? I used 310-26 (0) for my mcc/mnc (tried both 310-26 and 310-260 for good measure) and it still gives me no-signal icon and the !sim icon. this phone belongs to a friend who recently returned to the states and would really like to not have to buy a new one. I'll try flashing a different modem and see what happens when I get a chance.


----------



## lordrio (Jun 8, 2011)

android 2.3 for docomo galaxy s seems to be out. Anyone have tried upgrading it and will the unlock stays?


----------



## dejanet (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes 2.3.3 is available through kies.  It seems to run ok I've had on for about 4 hours.  I'm not unlocked so I can't answer your question.  But on the darkside I also haven't found a root that works. So if you love need root I would hold off on the update.

Sent from my SC-02B using XDA Premium App


----------



## lordrio (Jun 8, 2011)

Just upgraded to 2.3.3
everything works fine


----------



## aindie (Jul 3, 2011)

not working for me ,, Lock request unsuccessful ..


----------



## Airfaire (Jul 4, 2011)

dejanet said:


> Yes 2.3.3 is available through kies.  It seems to run ok I've had on for about 4 hours.  I'm not unlocked so I can't answer your question.  But on the darkside I also haven't found a root that works. So if you love need root I would hold off on the update.
> 
> Sent from my SC-02B using XDA Premium App

Click to collapse



any differences in battery standby life?


----------



## jae581 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Lock Successful but doesn't work*

I did  all steps, and the lock is successful but doesn´t work. the Network Lock is on.


----------



## zfrforce (Jul 5, 2011)

thank you ,haha


----------



## nomibaloc1 (Jul 23, 2011)

docomo nice information share i did unlock my phone now work in pakistani network


----------



## raziiqdev (Aug 17, 2011)

Unlocked for softbank, its working great, thanks for the info


----------



## ritz_jpn (Aug 23, 2011)

*Unlock on all networks*

Is there any solution for all network unlock.


----------



## raziiqdev (Aug 24, 2011)

nomibaloc1 said:


> docomo nice information share i did unlock my phone now work in pakistani network

Click to collapse



You unlocked it for which network? UFone?


----------



## divasdahal (Sep 4, 2011)

thanx dude........this works for Nepalese network however i could not make it work on the US networks..due different MNC.........


----------



## bioreef (Sep 17, 2011)

*Got My phone to work*

Hi guys
I'm really new to this stuff. But just wanted to thank you for the great info. I just bought an sc-02b from the local Yamada Denki shop today (after reading here that it's possible to use it on other networks.). I followed the directions and was able to use my Softbank sim card in this phone. Will see how things work out when I go to Hong Kong next week. Cheers.


----------



## maxindika (Sep 21, 2011)

*Thanks radevilcool*

I have unlock my phone just now and work in sri lanka network. Thanks radevilcool

Hey dear  nomibaloc1
Information gave by *radevilcool* . not docomo


----------



## qmunikate (Sep 28, 2011)

radevilcool said:


> you do not need to flash  or root Galaxy s SC-02b to unlock,
> just dial this on. num keypad
> 
> *7465625*638*#
> ...

Click to collapse


_*YOU ARE A GENIUS!~!!*_

I LOVE YOU AND WANT TO HAVE YOUR CHILDREN!

This works so beautifully and so simply. I was concerned at my lack of ability to understand Nano-physics & BlackPoint technology and other brain-messing stuff just to get my phone working outside of Japan. 

A quick open at Wiki, type in a few simple numbers, JOB DONE!

Did I say I want to have your children?? Ha ha ha ha! Dude, you made my day!

THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU! THANK YOU!


----------



## elmer11 (Oct 16, 2011)

*help me to unlocked samsung galaxy s*

hello guys anyone can help me how to unlocked samsung galaxy s.. i tried the process posted here of other members but it doesnt work to my galaxy.. what do you mean 8 0s of the key? please help me... thank you in advance


----------



## radevilcool (May 7, 2011)

hey ! guys, as i came to know that everyone is looking for the solution of unlocking, Galaxy s (sc-02b), and i think no one has ever found the solution for it, has anyone?????

but i think i had the better solution for it, and i am happy with it, it works great without any problem until now...........

solution is very simple, guys just think upside down, try opposite,....(* ! / i *)

hope , u expert guys there had already figured it out what i am talking about..

yeah ! i mean !!!! i think you should just try locking it with different network......

i think it will be helpful to all,,, any doubt please let me know...........


----------



## nccong85 (Oct 18, 2011)

This solution can apply for Docomo Galaxy SII (SC-02C)?


----------



## aznracer62 (Dec 12, 2011)

Doesn't work with US Sim cards. Any solutions?


----------



## neko68k (Dec 12, 2011)

A friend of mine recently got hers working with a us t-mo sim card. She had to use a very old sim, I think she bought it off ebay.


----------



## aznracer62 (Dec 13, 2011)

neko68k said:


> A friend of mine recently got hers working with a us t-mo sim card. She had to use a very old sim, I think she bought it off ebay.

Click to collapse



Yea I got it to work on my friend's tmobile card. But I got att and it doesn't work. I guess att and docomo don't use the same frequencies. I guess I'll be using this phone as a music player/web browser.

Sent from my SC-02B using XDA App


----------



## a_a66627 (Dec 18, 2011)

tnx for the great info... works on my SC-02B for globe, smart and sun in the phillipines...

unfortunately does'nt work for SC-03D...


----------



## wgbobbobly (Dec 22, 2011)

*T-Mobile USA 310260 Worked For Me*



neko68k said:


> has anyone got this to work with a t-mobile usa sim? I used 310-26 (0) for my mcc/mnc (tried both 310-26 and 310-260 for good measure) and it still gives me no-signal icon and the !sim icon. this phone belongs to a friend who recently returned to the states and would really like to not have to buy a new one. I'll try flashing a different modem and see what happens when I get a chance.

Click to collapse



Yes, my friend, I am in Utah, USA, and I am using Tmobile. I followed the instructions on page one, and then put in

mcc/mnc = 310260

And then pressed the accept button (or whatever it was plus the eight zeros) and the phone imediately booted back losing the !sim icon, and getting Tmobile service. 

FYI, I tried the 310026, and it did not work (found on wiki page).

I hope this helps!


----------



## wewerocks (Dec 25, 2011)

*successfully unlocked!*

thanks for these great idea. i unlocked my samsung galaxy s to softbank without any problem. thanks again. may you continue to share bright ideas in the future. more power!


----------



## thaikinh (Jan 17, 2012)

radevilcool said:


> you do not need to flash  or root Galaxy s SC-02b to unlock,
> just dial this on. num keypad
> 
> *7465625*638*#
> ...

Click to collapse



this works like a charm, thanks. SC-02B DOCOMO, GB 2.3.6 now works flawlessly with VINAPHONE - VIETNAM


----------



## thaikinh (Jan 18, 2012)

I think this might work with Docomo Samsung Galaxy Tab SC-01C (SC01C), has anyone tried it?


----------



## Mmicha12 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Samsung galaxy s ntt docomo*

It didn't work form  i both it in sofmap store AKIHABARA and now i try to use it in france with this method but i no way please help me pleasssssssse


----------



## Mmicha12 (Apr 6, 2012)

*Galaxy s*

Please help i can unlock it


----------



## msi324 (Apr 7, 2012)

*samsung galaxy s*

thanks, i successfully unlocked my samsung galaxy s,

now my problem is ican't use my smail(unlimited email)
im using softbank prepaid sim,
please help me guys how to configure my mms setting

thanks


----------



## Hawaii.smile (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi I try the process w/ t-mobile Ncc
But I'm in simple mobile network 
As they say simple mobile and t-mobile network
Are very similar

Or I'm just putting the wrong Ncc
Need help pls 

Cant unlock my galaxy s
I'm in simple mobile network
In USA


----------



## khutzang (Apr 30, 2012)

This method works! Did these on 5 units flawlessly. BUT, guys, OCL4 update is out. Has anybody tried upgrading and test if the unlock method still works?


----------



## khutzang (May 2, 2012)

msi324 said:


> thanks, i successfully unlocked my samsung galaxy s,
> 
> now my problem is ican't use my smail(unlimited email)
> im using softbank prepaid sim,
> ...

Click to collapse



Good day, sir. Question, have you updated your firmware to gingerbread OCL4 before using this method? I remember doing it on a couple of sc-02bs in the past year, but i don't quite remember if i did this AFTER updating to 2.3.. Your quick reply will be greatly appreciated. ANYONE please help... thanks!

---------- Post added at 05:19 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:16 PM ----------




thaikinh said:


> this works like a charm, thanks. SC-02B DOCOMO, GB 2.3.6 now works flawlessly with VINAPHONE - VIETNAM

Click to collapse



Sir, did you upgrade to the OCL4 and still got to use this method to unlock? im still on 2.2 froyo when i bought this unit, i haven't updated because i was worried i would lose unlock. Please confirm.. THANKS!


----------



## kevin.hoy (May 22, 2012)

Successfully locked my droid 2.2 to T-Mo, got a sim card, 
used *7465625*638*#
310260
00000000

but its not connecting. 

sim card is 
UL talk text web 100MB up to 4G sppd
TMOBILE monthly 4G

Switched provider to tmo USA in settings also.  

When attempting to make a call the error is data network unavailable

Thanks in advance.  
P.S. In NYC


----------



## ardaya01 (Jun 16, 2012)

*gracias por el codigo del galaxy s*

MUCHAS GRACIAS funciona a la mil maravillas ....exelente....


----------



## HotRods442 (Oct 19, 2012)

*Unlock doesn't work for me....*

I tried this method, and as others have said, it says it's successful, but the sim card symbol is shown, doesn't read t-mobile's family mobile SIM, only dacomo SIM. Unfortunately, I updated to 2.3.6 prior to this, using kies. I'm in Denver, CO. US...Has anyone come up with a solution yet?


----------



## NoisyBoy- (Oct 19, 2012)

*Thank you very much!*

Done this! so easy
owe ya bro! :highfive:


----------



## radevilcool (Nov 3, 2012)

*apn settings tips for galaxy s sc-02b*

hi ! friends, i am very happy to know that i am able to help many of you, and i will keep on posting new tips n tricks, well ! this time i have something to share for you all, i think its too late to post it but still i think it will be helpful to some of you guys who is still using galaxy s sc-02b, n i m pretty much sure that it will work on galaxy s 2,3 or note, tab or any other android fones,

ok ! here it is .............

there is a app. called *TWEAKKER APN INTERNET MMS *, which will set your local apn settings just in a minute, very useful and easy to use, after settings you will  get your 3g/4g network icon , and obviously your data service will work perfectly. 

and another tips specially for softbank pre-paid sim card users  at japan, you can download *SOFTBANK MAIL* app and install from market to use your pre-paid smail service...


----------



## radevilcool (May 7, 2011)

hey ! guys, as i came to know that everyone is looking for the solution of unlocking, Galaxy s (sc-02b), and i think no one has ever found the solution for it, has anyone?????

but i think i had the better solution for it, and i am happy with it, it works great without any problem until now...........

solution is very simple, guys just think upside down, try opposite,....(* ! / i *)

hope , u expert guys there had already figured it out what i am talking about..

yeah ! i mean !!!! i think you should just try locking it with different network......

i think it will be helpful to all,,, any doubt please let me know...........


----------



## radevilcool (Nov 3, 2012)

Phone apn settings tips for galaxy s sc-02b
hi ! friends, i am very happy to know that i am able to help many of you, and i will keep on posting new tips n tricks, well ! this time i have something to share for you all, i think its too late to post it but still i think it will be helpful to some of you guys who is still using galaxy s sc-02b, n i m pretty much sure that it will work on galaxy s 2,3 or note, tab or any other android fones,

ok ! here it is .............

there is a app. called TWEAKKER APN INTERNET MMS , which will set your local apn settings just in a minute, very useful and easy to use, after settings you will get your 3g/4g network icon , and obviously your data service will work perfectly.

and another tips specially for softbank pre-paid sim card users at japan, you can download SOFTBANK MAIL app and install from market to use your pre-paid smail service...


----------



## surajhkp822 (Nov 25, 2012)

*Thanks*

Hello I'm from Sri Lanka. I follow the your guidance to Unlock to Samsung Galaxy sc-02b coool. It's working and Thanks for your posts.


----------



## THE ANT (Dec 9, 2012)

radevilcool said:


> you do not need to flash  or root Galaxy s SC-02b to unlock,
> just dial this on. num keypad
> 
> *7465625*638*#
> ...

Click to collapse




my device is ntt docomo japan 
i m trying to this my device show me lock successful 

docomo - 44001


----------



## aneclair (Jan 22, 2013)

*lock successful but still i cant use my simcard pls help..*

i have nttdocomo
model number- SC-02B
firmware version- 2.3.3
baseband version- SC02BOMKE3
build number- GINGERBREAD.OMKE3


----------



## kewl_samurai (Mar 22, 2014)

*sc-02b on cyanogenmod unlock ?*



aneclair said:


> i have nttdocomo
> model number- SC-02B
> firmware version- 2.3.3
> baseband version- SC02BOMKE3
> build number- GINGERBREAD.OMKE3

Click to collapse



Hi, i have updated sc-02b with cyanogenmod 10.1 but unable to use network. 
Everytime i open phone and go to mobile networks it asks for "sim network unlock pin", can anyone help?


----------



## obummuo (Jul 27, 2014)

radevilcool said:


> you do not need to flash  or root Galaxy s SC-02b to unlock,
> just dial this on. num keypad
> 
> *7465625*638*#
> ...

Click to collapse



1000000000%  my phone is now locked to all carriers in my country


----------



## aztec0009 (Mar 8, 2015)

```
[HTML]
```
[/HTML]





a_a66627 said:


> tnx for the great info... works on my SC-02B for globe, smart and sun in the phillipines...
> 
> unfortunately does'nt work for SC-03D...

Click to collapse



what country code did u use? for globe ans smart unlock


----------



## kestua (Dec 26, 2015)

Heimdall Frontend will error-12


----------



## shehan979 (May 4, 2016)

*its work for me*

sri lankan gsm network it work
100%
thanks man... keep it up

i try 413 mnc
00000000 : control key
:good::good::good::good::good:


----------



## Zoelords (Aug 23, 2016)

*SC-02G*



radevilcool said:


> you do not need to flash  or root Galaxy s SC-02b to unlock,
> just dial this on. num keypad
> 
> *7465625*638*#
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi Sir. I was read your instruction and was tried to my Samsugn SC-02G but its not work. I was thinking if you have Different Code for SC-02G? Please let me know Thank you! GoD Bless


----------



## Rgoesty (Sep 29, 2016)

For Xperia a4 what is code sir?


----------



## SAY 6 (Oct 24, 2016)

HOW can i get a code number here in philippines pls help me sir thanks


----------



## Beast Venzor (Oct 31, 2017)

radevilcool said:


> you do not need to flash  or root Galaxy s SC-02b to unlock,
> just dial this on. num keypad
> 
> *7465625*638*#
> ...

Click to collapse




Hi Bro. 

Can you help me with my SC02G NTT Docomo? I have a phone from japan give by mo sister. But my problem is i cant unlock the phone. I am still working for a solution to unluck it using root method but its looks like it takes forever. lool please some one help me instruction that i can explore. Thank you in advanced.


----------

